# PM Spammers



## Amocholes

We have recently had a few spammers sending links to online pharmacies through PMs. Please report these so that we can prevent them from spamming the board.


----------



## caflme

I haven't had any of these PMs but ever since I joined this site I get a lot of junk mail from these pharmacies for enhancements and 'special' meds (lol) in my junk email box - usually one or two right after I leave the site. It doesn't really bother me I suppose because I just delete them but what would cause this to happen. I've never had this junk mail before I joined SAS.


----------



## caflme

And just out of curiosity... I think it is funny - do you think anyone _really_ gets this junk mail, opens it and things wow - heck yeah - I'm gonna order some of that from an unknown source and give them my debit card number _and_ take the risk of actually using this stuff.

Are there really people out there like that?


----------



## odicepaul

caflme said:


> And just out of curiosity... I think it is funny - do you think anyone _really_ gets this junk mail, opens it and things wow - heck yeah - I'm gonna order some of that from an unknown source and give them my debit card number _and_ take the risk of actually using this stuff.
> 
> Are there really people out there like that?


Guilty, but only once:hide


----------



## Amocholes

HalfHazard	
Joe420	
InToTheWind	
PhillyMan	
HalfFull
Marquetta
Aston22

These are the spammers reported and banned so far.

caflme,
It is unlikely that Email spammers got your Email address from the board.


----------



## caflme

Oh:blush sorry... is there room under there for me? :hide I think we would need a larger chair.


----------



## caflme

Ok, thanks... I won't sweat it then. Not that I was - like I said... but thanks for the response.


----------



## Amocholes

Thanks to everyone who has reported the spammers.


----------



## millenniumman75

I match that appreciation! We need to keep on top of this and need your help to do so.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

ah i'm glad that they were banned i had a few spammers myself


----------



## millenniumman75

If you got a PM from a user named Ballsy, he's banned - go ahead and delete the PM.
I don't mean to call out a username like this, but he continued to send PMs after I banned him and he sent out a bunch. 

This way, you won't have to report this guy's messages.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got one from "_InToTheWind_". At first I thought how bizarre it was for someone I've not spoken with or seen around the board to wish to recommend me my so called "wonder drug" without a proper prescription for it, I later thought spam & deleted the message

This is the first time I've received anything like this here, I'll report if it happens again


----------



## Amocholes

Intothewind was also banned.


----------



## Amocholes

Intothewind was also banned.


----------



## rumjungle

I always love it when some random stranger thinks Xanax is 'right up my alley'. Thanks for removing them.


----------



## marenubium87

"FreeDriverFor" is most likely a spammer. His single post seems to be a link to somewhere that I'm hesitant to even click on.


----------



## Crushed Box

marenubium87 said:


> "FreeDriverFor" is most likely a spammer. His single post seems to be a link to somewhere that I'm hesitant to even click on.


Yep, he is indeed a spammer, and I checked him out in the spammer database (I'm a moderator elsewhere and use that tool extensively) . I sent a PM to Drew about him. As far as the PM spammers go, one way to minimise it would be to limit PM access until they've had a minimum number of posts.


----------



## millenniumman75

True - that Ballsy guy had NO posts and just kept PMing and PMing....the troll! :troll


----------



## Drew

Crushed Box said:


> Yep, he is indeed a spammer, and I checked him out in the spammer database (I'm a moderator elsewhere and use that tool extensively) . I sent a PM to Drew about him. As far as the PM spammers go, one way to minimise it would be to limit PM access until they've had a minimum number of posts.


As I said in my reply to you, thank you for your PM.

I've enabled the database on SAS using a vBulletin mod.

Hopefully it'll stop most of these guys. I'd rather not go the minimum post route.


----------



## Jrock

Drew said:


> I've enabled the database on SAS using a vBulletin mod..


Whats that mean........?


----------



## Crushed Box

Jrock said:


> Whats that mean........?


The forum software is called vBulletin, it's pretty popular and there are a lot of 3rd party mods out there for it - sort of like plug-ins, that give it additional functions beyond what it can do out of the box.


----------



## marenubium87

Hate to come back here again, but dt2023 is a spammer. All 9 of his posts as of right now are about how to purchase valium or something.


----------



## Drew

Thanks for letting us know. His posts have been deleted and he has been banned.


----------



## marenubium87

Thanks so much for the prompt response.


----------



## jer

Hey mods,

For the last couple of months, I have been getting ads (banner add) on my yahoo mail for Seroquel and only Seroquel.

usually I get a whole variety of ads and none of them related to any antidepressants. Now it is always an ad for Seroquel.

I havent used my yahoo email on any other website. So just wondering.


----------



## TiMeZuP

Yahoo is an easy target for spammers. Spam bot randomly send out emails knowing most *@yahoo.com accounts are taken. I can't promise this, but I am doubting they get your email addy from SAS


----------



## millenniumman75

You might want to send us an example. Since it is email, there isn't much we can do. If it is a PM, then we can take action.


----------



## Celerian

TiMeZuP said:


> Yahoo is an easy target for spammers. Spam bot randomly send out emails knowing most *@yahoo.com accounts are taken. I can't promise this, but I am doubting they get your email addy from SAS


THIS. While it is possible for a spammer/hacker to break into a forum and take it over and steal the emails, the chances of it happening here are pretty slim. I've only ever seen something like that happen on forums where the majority of the users were into cracking software and other related activities, and then only when there is bad blood between someone and the moderation team.

I doubt anyone would want to pick on us. Also, as TiMeZuP stated, Yahoo, Hotmail, gmail are all pretty easy targets. Most spammers will send out millions of emails, using randomizers and generators, and then storing the ones they don't recieve a "This Email Doesn't Exist" message from. I even notice spam on my private server and I get them at work as well.


----------

